# Fusionner dossiers Téléchargements iCloud Drive



## kaiy75 (7 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'activer le partage de mon dossier "Bureau" et "Documents" sur iCloud Drive (j'avoue le faire tardivement mais je me suis rendu compte que c'était bien pratique ehehe).

Cependant, j'ai toujours les dossier "Downloads" dans iCloud Drive et le dossier "Téléchargements" qui n'est disponible que localement sur mon Mac. Ainsi, quand je télécharge un fichier sur mon Mac, il apparait dans "Téléchargements" mais pas dans le dossier "Downloads" sur iCloud Drive. Et quand je télécharge un fichier sur mon iPhone, c'est l'inverse, il apparait dans "Downloads" mais pas dans "Téléchargements".

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de fusionner les deux dossiers afin de n'avoir qu'un seul dossier pour les téléchargements, commun à tous mes appareils ? Ou de définir le dossier Downloads d'iCloud Drive comme le dossier par défaut pour les téléchargements sur mon Mac ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## MrTom (8 Novembre 2020)

Hello,

Non ce n'est pas possible avec les paramètres actuels proposés par iCloud Drive.


----------



## kaiy75 (9 Novembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Non ce n'est pas possible avec les paramètres actuels proposés par iCloud Drive.


Ok merci, quel dommage...


----------



## clintstudio (8 Novembre 2021)

En fait c'est possible. Il suffit de modifier le répertoire de téléchargement par défaut dans les préférences Safari et le faire pointer sur le répertoire Downloads d'iCloud. Il suffit ensuite de changer les raccourcis dans la barre de répertoires du Finder et dans la barre d'outils.


----------



## kaiy75 (9 Novembre 2021)

Merci, même après un an j'y avais toujours pas pensé ehehe, topic résolu


----------

